# Roasted Vegetables...LF + Exchange



## Filus59602 (Jul 22, 2002)

Roasted Vegetables 
Posted by SugarBear at Chyrel's Message Board 

2 med potatoes peeled & cut into 1/2" cubes 
2 med carrots cut into 1/2" slices 
1 large zucchini cut into 1/2" slices 
1 large sweet red pepper cut into 1" pieces 
1 Tbs olive or vegetable oil 
1 tsp each dried basil & oregano or 
1 Tbs each minced fresh basil & oregano 
1/2 tsp salt optional 
1/4 tsp pepper 
2 garlic cloves minced 

In a mixing bowl, combine the first 4 ingredients. Combine the remaining ingredients; drizzle over vegetables. Stir to coat. Transfer to an ungreased 13 x 9-inch baking dish. Bake, uncovered, at 375ºF for 30 to 35 minutes or until tender. 

Serves 6. 

Nutritional Analysis: One 3/4-cup serving (prepared without salt) equals: 80 calories, 13 mg sodium, 0 cholesterol, 14 gm carbohydrate, 2 gm protein, 3 gm fat ++++ Diabetic Exchanges: 1 vegetable, 1/2 starch, 1/2 fat


----------

